# First Shots: S&W Model 625-6 w/3" Bbl...



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. At the last gun show, I came across a like new S&W 3" Model 625 chambered for .45 ACP and Auto Rim. Finally, I got a little unexpected free time and wagged it and several different loads in ACP and AR to the range.

I've owned a Model 625 5" Model of 1989 since I bought it new and wondered how this later incantation of the gun would perform.









_This like new Model 625-6 was used for the range evaluation. I slapped on a pair of Eagle Secret Service grips and used them on the revolver during this shooting session. They will stay right where they are._

Cutting to the chase, there were no malfunctions of any kind and the revolver grouped very nicely with all of the ammo that I had available.

The 15 yard targets were fired while I was seated and with my wrists braced using sandbags. At 15 yards, I fired slow-fire and in single-action.









_This 12-shot group was fired using a 255-gr. CSWC handload. (I mistakenly wrote "250-gr" on the target that is pictured.) None of the groups fired at 15 yards were larger than this one._

I only fired on "practical" type target using the same 255-gr. handload. It was done at 7 yards, standing, two-handed and in double-action with each shot fired as quickly as I could obtain a sight picture.









_The Model 625 handled plenty well in double-action. The 3" gun surprised me in that it had considerably more muzzle flip than my 5" version._

I also chronographed several loads from this revolver. Average velocities are based on 10 shots fired 10' from the muzzle.

*Model 625-6 3" Average Velocities (ft/sec):*

*.45 Auto Rim:*

Corbon 160-gr. DPX: 1052

200-gr. Sierra Competition JFN: 707 
4.2-gr. Bullseye
WLP Primer
R-P Cases

200-gr. Speer JHP: 858
7.2-gr. Unique
WLP Primer
R-P Cases

Corbon 230-gr. FMJ: 801

255-gr. Kead CSWC: 810
6.0-gr. Unique
WLP Primer
R-P Cases

*.45 ACP w/Moon Clips:*

Corbon 185-gr. DPX +P: 972

Winchester USA 230-gr. FMJ: 797

Winchester Ranger 230-gr. JHP: 843

Federal 230-gr. HST +P: 921

There were no malfunctions of any kind and no shooting was done beyond 15 yards. It was just too hot and I didn't have much time.

In short, I am more pleased with this revolver than I initially expected and will be hanging on to it.

For those interested in a more detailed report:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/S&W Model 625 Snub Range Evaluation.htm

Best.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Very nice shooting!

:shock:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Looks like a keeper!!!!


:-D Wait, I said that already :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

A .45ACP revolver?!?! Now that is a cool idea. Nice alternative to the 1911. Nice shooting also. :wink:


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello and thank you very much for the replies. I've shot perhaps a half-dozen of the 625's (mostly 5" versions) and all were exceptionally good shooters.

Best.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice shooting and really nice gun. Have you tried 45 ACP and moon clips to see if there is any difference in groups from the auto rims? What's the rest of the load were you using besides the 255LSWC?
What about the low left flyer?:-D


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello 2400. I couldn't tell any difference in group sizes between the ACP's in moon clips and the AR's without. Take a look at the longer article that's linked and you'll find all of the handload information there. I think that the 255-gr handload a pretty good all around load.

Best.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Stephen
Reason I asked a buddy of mine has a 625 that shoots tighter using moon clips than the auto rim. We've never been able to figure it out. With any of the rest of the guns we've tried it doesn't seem to matter at all, just that one gun.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. That's a new one on me, but I believe it. Every gun can be a law unto itself it seems.

Best.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice gun and good shooting, Mr. Camp.


----------

